# Laptop mit Rs 232



## Holle6 (15 September 2010)

Hallo
Welche Laptops gibt es den noch mit echter Rs232.
Bzw. welche Laptops habt ihr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2010)

Fuitisosieosie (Siemens) Lifebook E Serie haben so etwas.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2010)

Ich hab ein HP 6730b und ein DELL Presision M60. Beide haben eine echte RS232


----------



## Andy79 (15 September 2010)

Aus der Dell Latitude Reihe gibt es auch noch einige Notebooks mit RS232.


----------



## Holle6 (15 September 2010)

Ich habe noch was vergessen Welche Displays mit welcher Auflösung verwendet ihr ????


----------



## GLT (15 September 2010)

Fujitsu E-Serie u. Toshiba Satellite (1280x800), jeweils echte RS232.


----------



## Air-Wastl (16 September 2010)

Full HD Auflösung..... 1920 x 1080


damit man auf Montage die Schmuddelfilme auch in Full HD gucken kann


----------



## o.s.t. (16 September 2010)

die aktuellen Business HP ProBooks 6550b/6555b haben noch echte RS232 Schnittstelle, dazu mattes Display (kein Spiegel). Auflösung sind halt die üblichen 1366x768.

Leider sind sie nur mit Win7 Pro x64 erhältlich. Entweder Downgrade auf XP oder W7 x86 ist also angesagt....

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2010)

lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ich hab ein hp 6730b und ein dell presision m60. Beide haben eine echte rs232


 

1680 * 1050 ......


----------



## georg_demmler (16 September 2010)

Hallo,

hab noch PG740 III. Und es läuft und läuft.... .Ich überlege mir aber in nächster Zukunft einen MAC zu kaufen. Siemens kann man ja in der VM laufen lassen.

GD


----------



## erzteufele (17 September 2010)

georg_demmler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab noch PG740 III. Und es läuft und läuft.... .Ich überlege mir aber in nächster Zukunft einen MAC zu kaufen. Siemens kann man ja in der VM laufen lassen.
> 
> GD



warum einfach wenn´s auch umstädlich geht ne 

hab ein recht neues Fujitsu Lifebook E auflösung 1600X900 plus am arbeitsplatz einen 22" mit 1680X1050 das notebook hat eine rs232 schnittstelle USB rechts und links karteneinschub für den CP55** ist links,
in meinem ist sogar ein UMTS modul drinn damit kann man fernwartung von überall machen (wenn man es denn mitnimmt) standart mäßig war ne 320gb festplatte drinn diese habe ich ersetzt durch eine 128gb SSD platte (ist halt schneller) so macht´s arbeiten mir spaß! Habe das ganze System läuft mit WinXP, Win7 kommt erst drauf wenn alles von Siemens,Rexroth,Festo,Cognex,usw... für Win7 Freigegeben und ohne Probleme da auch laufen wird ... also in ca. nem Jahr xD

wenn man halt eh langsam ist und gerne mit VMware rummacht kann man sich auch en mac kaufen  

grüßel

PS: Schau dir mal The Silicon Valley Story an ... apple *kotz*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> warum einfach wenn´s auch umstädlich geht ne
> 
> hab ein recht neues Fujitsu Lifebook E auflösung 1600X900 plus am arbeitsplatz einen 22" mit 1680X1050 das notebook hat eine rs232 schnittstelle USB rechts und links karteneinschub für den CP55** ist links,
> in meinem ist sogar ein UMTS modul drinn damit kann man fernwartung von überall machen (wenn man es denn mitnimmt) standart mäßig war ne 320gb festplatte drinn diese habe ich ersetzt durch eine 128gb SSD platte (ist halt schneller) so macht´s arbeiten mir spaß! Habe das ganze System läuft mit WinXP, Win7 kommt erst drauf wenn alles von Siemens,Rexroth,Festo,Cognex,usw... für Win7 Freigegeben und ohne Probleme da auch laufen wird ... also in ca. nem Jahr xD
> ...


 
Son Lifebook habe ich auch, aber von der Geschwindigkeit bin ich sehr
entäuscht. Ein Forums Kollege hat mir die Tage mal ein "Apfel" gezeigt,
ich fand das ding echt klasse.

Sag mal kommst du den mit so wenig Festplattenplatz (128GB) aus, bei
mir wird es langsam echt eng.


----------



## erzteufele (17 September 2010)

ob ich damit auskomme  ?
weiß ja nicht was du alles auf deinem rechner hast  aber ich hab sogar noch 85gb frei *grins*
und eigetnlich ist fast alles drauf was ich brauche...
step 7 v5.4 mit scl, graph, ...
micro win
winccflex 2008sp2up3
step basic 10.5
festo FCT
festo winpisa
linmot mpc
rexroth drivetop

meine programm im werk hab ich auch noch alles aufem laptop sind halt "nur" ca. 20 S7-300 programm
und ca. 200 S7-200er programm (die brauchen weniger platz wie 300er progamme )

office 2010
photoimpact
vnc
pdf bearbeitung
und viele kleinkram tools...

und dann hab ich sogar noch die ganzen install´s von alles programm auf der platte liegen man weiß ja nie was kommt... 

also was hast du auf deiner platte drauf ? spiele? filme? musik?


----------



## erzteufele (17 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Son Lifebook habe ich auch, aber von der Geschwindigkeit bin ich sehr
> entäuscht. Ein Forums Kollege hat mir die Tage mal ein "Apfel" gezeigt,
> ich fand das ding echt klasse.
> 
> ...



was für´n lifebook haste denn ?

ich habe
i7 CPU M620 mit 2,67 GHz 4kerne  läuft meist aber nur auf so 1,17GHz
und physikalisch 4gb ram durch winxp halt nur 3 nutzbar...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

ich hab core 2 duo t7500 2,2Ghz


----------



## erzteufele (17 September 2010)

der sollte aber auch schnell genug sein...
vielleicht haste zuviele dienste die im hintergrund arbeiten...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich hab core 2 duo t7500 2,2Ghz




Was ist denn heute eigendlich Standart bei modernen Laptops ? Ich blick da nicht mehr so ganz durch.......


----------



## erzteufele (17 September 2010)

die neuen CPU`s für Laptop sind die i5 und i7 von intel.
i5 ist ein Dual Core und i7 ein Quad Core

beide sind glaub noch im 45nm gefertigt haben ordentlich cache.

und sie haben keinen festen takt was für´s laptop finde ich viel ausmacht für die akkulaufzeit.  D.h. wenn man grad nur programmiert also tippt braucht man ja nicht die volle CPU takt dann geht der runter und braucht weniger strom


----------



## georg_demmler (17 September 2010)

Hallo erzteufele,

na auf deinem Laptop ist doch recht wenig -- wo ist Protool und WinCC. Suche auch die SW für die Rockwellsteuerung. Na und Step5 - Ja wir haben auch noch Anlagen für S5.

Und wir haben auch Kunden mit Mitsuibishi - Steuerung (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben). Haben einen Großauftrag bekommen. Dort soll ABB im Einsatz sein. Und für jede Steuerung eine VM. Was machst du wenn dein Laptop mal abraucht.

Weiterer Vorteil: Laptop lass ich in der Firma - nimm nur die VM mit. Und kann zu Hause arbeiten. Laptop auf dem Fahrrad ist halt nicht so gut.

Und den Mac - ist nur eine Überlegung. Programmierung von Apps für iOS.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## erzteufele (17 September 2010)

protool und wincc haben wir nicht in der firma 
S5 hab ich auf einem alten PG da bleibt des auch 

meine programme sind immer gesichert aufem server, und mein PG wird nicht abrauchen und wenn dann muss ich halt alles neuinstallieren dauert halt paar stunden aber egal ^^ 
ein festplattenabbild hab ich noch gemacht fals mal die platte kaputt geht das dies wieder schneller geht


----------



## Khodor (24 November 2010)

Toshiba Tecra hat ein DB9-M Anschluss also 9-polig


----------



## Weschi (24 November 2010)

Ich habe einen Lenovo t61 P (seit 2,5 Jahren und 2 neuen Akkus und keinem Ausfall) , auch mit voller HD Auflösung und echter seriellen Schnittstelle , welche austauschbar im Ultrabayschacht sitzt . 
S5 lasse ich über eine virtuelle machine laufen (wegen Uralt-Visi´s ) ansonsten setzen wir in der Firma HP ein ...mit den Siemens Lifebooks haben wir eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht , da diese eine echt schlechte Tastatur haben . 
Ein Kollege von mir hat ein Tough-Book ..... ist zwar extrem teuer ist aber von der Wertigkeit und Stabilität kaum zu übertreffen .


----------



## Geminon (25 November 2010)

Ich hab ein ProBook 6545b mit einem AMD. Hab darauf auch noch XP laufen weil ich mich mit der Blümchenumgebung von WIN7 nicht anfreunden kann.
Die Verarbeitung von HP ist aber sehr schlecht. Spaltmaße von 1-5mm und die Funktionstasten gehen auch nur wenn sie mal wollen. Wenn das Business ist dann möchte ich nicht wissen wie die Verarbeitung beim Consumer ist.


----------



## winnman (25 November 2010)

Ich hab seit ca. 3 Jahren ein IBM ThikPad T60 (ander Kollegen T61) da gibts einen Einschub statt der CD, mit 1x Seriell und 1x Parallel, funzt als COM 1 (oder2; Weiss ich nicht mehr auswendig) mit allen Anwendungen die ich bis jtzt brauchte, die sind teilweise aus der XT-Zeit. Einziger Nachteil von CD auf den Einschub kannst du nicht im Betrieb Wechseln, der braucht einen Neustart des Notebook.


----------



## Oberchefe (25 November 2010)

http://de.fujitsu.com/products/mobile/notebooks/lifebook_e.html

habe gerade gemerkt, dass das im ersten Beitrag genannt wurde.
Egal, hier mit Link


----------

